# Northern Virginia Herf - September 30th



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Looking to see who is interested in attending. This would be here at my home in Alexandria. Start time would be around 4pm and go until whenever.

*Cookout planned. Typical burgers and such along with your choice of steak -
*Bring your spouse/girlfriend/boyfriend (but not both  ) and kids. Inhouse baby sitter provided by my 15 year daughter.
*Drinks - non-alcholic, along with beer, etc provided.


More to post later - So if you are interested in attending - either post here or via PM -

Ron


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

SWEET!

I should be able to make this one Rob!

~Mark


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Ooo,oo pick me pick me pick me...Oh sorry Ron, Got a little excited  with bells on Brother...BTW I'll come early if you want the help...


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

DAMN, now I am GOING TO THIS ONE. I better not win Dylan tickets like last weekend, or out of town like the last NOVA herf. I am putting this one on the calendar.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

clampdown said:


> DAMN, now I am GOING TO THIS ONE. I better not win Dylan tickets like last weekend, or out of town like the last NOVA herf. I am putting this one on the calendar.


I think I heard blah blah blahj/k Brian


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, now thats it, I am finding you in Frederick, buying you a beer. I was going to bring you one of those Anejo's, but nope, only jr's for you. :w


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Ok, now thats it, I am finding you in Frederick, buying you a beer. I was going to bring you one of those Anejo's, but nope, only jr's for you. :w


Better then a Creamosa I guess,and your more then welcome to come up any time and herf Brian. You have my # just say when.BTW I knew about the OWRs,I had one today...


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

count me in ron sounds like fun and I gotta see the rest of the fleet!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

On no, another Frederick Gorilla


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey ron would it be ok if I brought a friend who was at our herf I think the cigar bug bit him


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> Hey ron would it be ok if I brought a friend who was at our herf I think the cigar bug bit him


Oh yeah - as I stated above:

"Bring your spouse/girlfriend/boyfriend . . ." so I guess that falls under the "boyfriend" part -

Just joking Zach - yep - bring a friend - no problem.

Ron


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

RGD said:


> Oh yeah - as I stated above:
> 
> "Bring your spouse/girlfriend/boyfriend . . ." so I guess that falls under the "boyfriend" part -
> 
> ...


funny ron real funny thanks for the authorization


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Contemplating....Total Est. Distance: 435.24 miles...Just can't swing that this time.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

JPH said:


> Contemplating....Total Est. Distance: 435.24 miles...Just can't swing that this time.


Ahhh - No problem - Last December I drove 421 miles up to Springfield MA and back in one day - pulling a 26 foot trailer - 

Of course you would only be here long enough to smoke one cigar - but hey - :r

Ron


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Little bump up - 


Ron


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Ron


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey Ron....I'm pretty sure i'll be coming down with Zach...I cant wait for my second HERF!!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Bump -


----------

